
Imagining an Open Source SwiftUI - pcr910303
https://inessential.com/2020/07/11/imagining_an_open_source_swiftui
======
mark_l_watson
I saw a clone of SwiftUI that targeted web apps - that is probably a good
starting point.

I spent a lot of time early this year experimenting with SwiftUI, Core ML,
etc., all good stuff. What I don’t like is the barriers for a small developer
dealing with the Apple Store issues. The Apple Store setup is not so great for
a part time developer who might expect just a few sales but still want to
share an app.

For me, Apple’s killer products are the Apple Watch and AirPods, otherwise I
would be happier in Linux land. Apple would do a large service to users to
allow configuration of an Apple Watch via the iCloud.com web site (e.g.,
trigger buying an app, and the watch would deal with downloading and
installing).

Note: this is the open source project I mentioned:
[https://github.com/SwiftWebUI/SwiftWebUI](https://github.com/SwiftWebUI/SwiftWebUI)

------
Rockvole
That is an incredible amount of work. You can see the effort required by
google to make Flutter do this - plus it has the benefit of the dart language
being simultaneously engineered for the task. Google has spent millions and
put their top engineers on the problem and it looks to me to be an uphill
struggle. Flutter has 8k open issues and 32k closed issues.

